# Power # 528



## BamaBino (Mar 7, 2011)

In the solution in the back:

What does the L stand for in IL?

What does the FL stand for in PFL?

Thanks


----------



## KEG (Mar 8, 2011)

BamaBino said:


> In the solution in the back:
> What does the L stand for in IL?
> 
> What does the FL stand for in PFL?
> ...


Don't have my book but

IL - Line Current (in Amps)

PFL - Power at Full Load


----------

